# CHSRA Track and Systems



## leemell (May 10, 2019)

The California High Speed Rail Authority has posted the release of the Draft RFP for Track and Systems. So begins the real rail. The RPF for Trainsets should be released next quarter.

http://hsr.ca.gov/programs/track_and_systems.html


----------

